

Simple tool for real-time collaborative whiteboarding - DiabloD3
http://sketchwith.us/

======
mdellanoce
sketchwith.us is actually a site I put together with a few coworkers... we
didn't intend to publicize it yet, but since it is out there, please let us
know if you have feedback

------
scscsc
It doesn't seem to work for me.

